# SW/FW/BW bacteria question



## Aquarius Keeper (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi everyone - 

In a recent post I asked if there were two different kinds of beneficial bacteria for salt and freshwater aquariums, and the consensus seemed to be yes.

So what about brackish water?? Is it the freshwater bacteria or the saltwater bacteria or both or neither?

The reason I'm asking is because I have a 0.11 brackish tank which still hasn't fully cycled after 6 weeks. I'm wondering if adding a little live rock would be of any help?

Jonathan


----------



## Aquarius Keeper (Sep 22, 2008)

I meant 0.011 of course (I hate not being able to edit).


----------

